

God Wrote Code in Lisp [song] - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/musical-geek-friday-god-wrote-in-lisp-eternal-flame/

======
cduan
mandatory comic post:

<http://xkcd.com/224/>

------
andreydrak
scary

